# Help me.?? (tortoises and pregnant women)



## torilovestorts (Aug 19, 2013)

If I was to get pregnant, would I have to get rid of my tortoise? I love him so much. Please tell me how I can keep him & still have a child in the future..


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 19, 2013)

*RE: Help me.???? *

Wash your hands after contact with your tort..


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 19, 2013)

*Help me.???? *

Thank you.


----------



## Tom (Aug 19, 2013)

*RE: Help me.???? *

Why would you have to get rid of your tortoise? I had many tortoises while my wife was pregnant. Are you worried about disease or bacterial contamination? It shouldn't be an issue with just basic hygiene practices, like what Cemmons offered above.


----------



## Nay (Aug 19, 2013)

*RE: Help me.???? *

I would have to say, probably many Dr's might recommend stupid things, one of which could be what the OP posted. I can remember when the whole cat box issue become so popular. I was livid. I have worked for vets forever,,,, and when I became pregnant the Dr's were sure I would be positive for the long exposed form of toxoplasmosis, and suprised when I wasn't. Gee just what CemmonT says, normal hygiene is the key. Now as far as having time, well that is something you'll have to work out, but believe me your torts will be fine and live through the difficult times when you can only feed them Mazuri, and you'll regret it if you get rid of them because your stressed at one point.
Good Luck!
Nay


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 19, 2013)

*Help me.???? *

Thank you!!!!


----------



## ascott (Aug 19, 2013)

*RE: Help me.???? *

You can juggle a lot...and once you are a Mom....you will suddenly sprout a few more arms and another set of eyes....


----------



## sibi (Aug 19, 2013)

*RE: Help me.???? *

I agree with all the responses. If anyone, and I mean anyone, tells you that you shouldn't have a tortoise if there's a baby coming, don't you listen to them. The major concern someone may have is that you allow your tort to walk around your house. With a baby that one day will start to crawl and put everything in its mouth, you'd have to be super careful. Don't let the tort walk on your floors, even if you clean them, and don't let the baby touch the tort at anytime because they put everything in their mouth. Aside from that, you and your baby can enjoy years with your pet tortoise. Do you plan to make an outside enclosure for your tort? Do you plan to have him be outside all year round? What kind of tortoise do you have?


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 20, 2013)

Russian tortoise, & no. Because I'm paranoid about dogs because our neighborhood is full of them, but when I move out I'm gonna put a 8' x 4' enclosure in a spare room.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 20, 2013)

Noooooo! Never! That is why God and Mrs. Meyer's created soap. Love Mrs. Meyer's products ... get the one with lavender since lavender is naturally antibacterial, antifungal, antiviral and they use real essential oils. Smell great. Aromatherapy. Gonna need it if you are going to be a mum.


----------



## HamletsMom (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree with everyone, kept all my reptiles(& cleaned kitty box) while pregnant- and in fact waited until I was pregnant to get me to get my tort........someone will need to look after her in 40-60yrs. Just wash your hands often, keep your enclosures as clean as possible(with no sleep and a newborn ) I mean, you won't be LICKING your tort, will you? Many uneducated ppl will tell you about the dangers of bacterial infection ......but raw meat in your kitchen poses a more likely health risk. Just use common sense: wash your hands, keep things clean, don't wash babies things in sink right after tort has soaked and pooped in it.....teehee. The REAL danger is crawlers, toddlers and heat sources. It brings baby proofing the house to a whole new level when heat lamps are involved.......but with imagination and common sense it can be done safely for everyone-child& reptile, while posing no fire hazard.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 20, 2013)

My only regret is that I kept my


Sorry- wrong button pushed- 

I kept my kids & turtles too far apart and the kids never bonded. But the grand kid is learning tort care early. Everyone else gave good advice


----------



## Saleama (Aug 20, 2013)

Think about how cool it will be for your child to be able to tell his/her friends that their pet has been with them their entire life! How about when your grand children tell stories about how their pet was there Grandmother's and then their mother/father's! I know my niece is all kinds of excited to inherit my torts and pass them on to her kids and her kids kids one day!


----------



## torilovestorts (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh yeah! That'd be great!


----------

